# Wilf and Mable....if Im lucky!!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/?action=view&current=20110629095825.mp4


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They're fab!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are so cute together 


well done Karen


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great video Karen! Is Mabel teasing Wilf with that toy? They both look fantastic and clearly love playing together!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

it worked they both look gr8 mable has grown so much


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

that is soo cute!!! love the way Mable runs round with the toy and Wilf just looks at her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats so cute,they look like theyre having a fab time! Doesnt blue roan look a lot like merle? x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww! They look like they get on so well  I love watching them play together - probably why I get nothing done in the house! 

Wilf and Mable are sooo cute! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So sweet... Poor Wilf stands there looking completely bewildered bless him, Mable really is a tease isn't she.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great video,well done.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great video....they look a similar size and I like their colours together. They're certainly have fun together!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

thank you for your lovely comments... Im such a computer whiz


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They are amazing Karen, Mable is such a pretty colour - you successfully distracted me from the Murray/Nadal game! Shows how compelling your film work is!!!! xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I just love watching dogs play and your 2 are no exception, they look truly happy and contented


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the way she gets the toy and is almost tormenting him with it!! What a little tease!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i love it tech girl!


----------

